# Network problem with a dell poweredge 1950



## Vener (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,

I have some problem installing Freebsd on a dell poweredge 1950 server. 

The installation is ok, all work fine with a freebsd 7,2 amd64 release (and stable) cd, but after a quarter of on hour, I lost the ethernet connexion. I'm not able to connect on a server with csup, i'm not able to connect on a ftp server and I'm not able to initate a ssh connexion to the server. 

If I try to ping him : 

```
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=0 ttl=127 time=54.351 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=1 ttl=127 time=34.975 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=2 ttl=127 time=35.099 ms
```

However, when I connect me to the server directly through the console, running the "ifconfig" command show me that the interface is UP. "top" command is ok too. I can make a "dig" but I can't do anything else (ftp, csup, ping, etc..)

Has someone an idea ? I'm actually trying to make the world. 
Should I try ton install FreeBSD 8 instead ?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 28, 2009)

Did you enable any firewalls? Also check /etc/rc.conf again to make sure the network settings are correct.

Using FreeBSD 8 won't solve any problems.


----------



## Vener (Jul 28, 2009)

No, I don't have enable any firewall. Here you can see what happend :


```
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=39 ttl=63 time=0.510 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=40 ttl=63 time=0.522 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=41 ttl=63 time=0.518 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=42 ttl=63 time=0.727 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=43 ttl=127 time=53.300 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=44 ttl=127 time=34.827 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=45 ttl=127 time=34.603 ms
64 bytes from 172.16.1.40: icmp_seq=46 ttl=127 time=34.720 ms
```

I have checked again the /etc/rc.conf, but it contains the same configuration as my other servers under linux.

I'will try to change him into another lan.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2009)

Besides the increased RTT the TTL is also different. 
With what kind of machine/OS are you pinging the server? What's in between?


----------



## Vener (Jul 28, 2009)

You were right. I change him to another LAN, and it works perfectly.
I have this in my rc.conf


```
#defaultrouter="172.16.1.21"
#ifconfig_bce1="inet 172.16.1.40  netmask 255.255.0.0"
ifconfig_bce1="DHCP"
```

If I look what's inside my linux configuration : 

```
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 172.16.1.31
netmask 255.255.0.0
network 172.16.1.0
broadcast 172.16.1.255
gateway 172.16.1.21
```

It's the same. I dont know what happens, but it seems to be something else.


----------



## Vener (Jul 28, 2009)

There is a windows (sic) firewall between the lan 192.168.95.0, Internet and the lan 172.16.40.0

I think the problem is there. I'm rigth ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2009)

It does look that way.


----------



## Vener (Jul 28, 2009)

In this case, I think I wouldn't be easy :/

Thank you for your hel


----------

